
Tachyon – Memory Centric Reliable Distributed Storage - fitzwatermellow
http://www.tachyon-project.org/
======
nickpsecurity
Main domain told me almost nothing. The documentation link transforms it into
what should've been their homepage given it's presented like a whole,
different site with everything you need.

[http://tachyon-project.org/documentation/](http://tachyon-
project.org/documentation/)

------
techdragon
Never heard of it before. Seems... possibly useful if they would actually tell
me what its useful for then perhaps I might find the documentation more
engaging.

------
jnaour
Anyone has experience with this project? We are currently thinking about using
it in our cluster with Spark Streaming instead of an external DB (MongoDB)

~~~
doug1001
we use it, but (after reading the homepage linked to at the bottom) pretty
clearly outside the core use case. In particular, we use it for off-heap
caching, which we configure through org.apache.spark.StorageLevel. We monitor
via tachyoneFolderName which as you probably know is a spark context (sc)
attribute (eg, ./bin/spark-shell, then type "sc."[Tab] to find it).

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://github.com/amplab/tachyon](https://github.com/amplab/tachyon), which
points to this, which seems like a better starting place.

